# Rockville, MD - #131 YM Sable?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*www.PetHarbor.com pet:MONT.A347759*

*131 - ID#A347759

*I am a neutered male, sable German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year and 5 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 19, 2011. 
This information is 1 hour old. 

Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Control & Humane Society at (240) 773-5960 Ask for information about animal ID number A347759


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, what a sad face.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## JayB1127 (Feb 11, 2011)

She is so beautiful....and the the GSD sad face bruises my soul. Ive never seen my lil girl remotly have a face like that. And holy gizmo those are massive ears, lol. Bump for a loving forever home!!!!


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

This boy is safe in a foster home with the Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue...we picked him up Sat.


----------

